# LED tail lghts



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

Did anybody replace the rear oem tail lights with LED aftermarket lights?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Zoltan said:


> Did anybody replace the rear oem tail lights with LED aftermarket lights?


The search function can provide you with all the threads people have created regarding LED Tail Lights

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=LED Tail lights


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think that there is an aftermarket type led lights for the gen 2 yet


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are some DRLs and Tails here but they are unproven so far as I know. They also may entail specialized wiring as they usually do not work out of the box for US models.


DRLs

Tails


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The owner's manual says the outer lights are 7443 and the decklid is a 194 - and there's no shortage of LED replacements for that. Forum vendor Diode Dynamics has a page for the 7443 and the 194. 

In either case, I'd recommend getting the red ones, not white. The reds will be "LED red". If you go with the whites, they'll have the appearance of a white light being filtered to red.

You also might want to call them to see if the HP3 or the HP5 would be a better match for the 7443 you decide upon. You want the 194 to match the "low" output of the 7443.

While DD might be a little more expensive, I can vouch first hand on the customer service and no-hassle return in trying to find the perfect bulb.

There's a good chance you'll have to add a resistor to your setup to prevent hyperflashing.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> There are some DRLs and Tails here but they are unproven so far as I know. They also may entail specialized wiring as they usually do not work out of the box for US models.
> 
> 
> DRLs
> ...


I have the DRLs, they work great, including turn indicators.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Strange that in that link for the tails, there is not one photo of the actual brake light activated. Only the tail/parking light. I wanted to see how bright they are as China is notorious for using horrible cheap quality emitters.

You don't want tail lights that people can't discern when your braking!


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

How do you replace the tail light bulbs?


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Redline17 said:


> How do you replace the tail light bulbs?
> 
> 
> Redline17
> ...


Disregard. Figured it out.


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------

